
Morphology and kinematics in scaling hummingbird metabolic rate and efficiency - bookofjoe
http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/285/1873/20172011
======
bookofjoe
Video from same lab:
[https://youtu.be/-2pfEbohsZM](https://youtu.be/-2pfEbohsZM)

